# Excited Mama



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

My Mom is 91 years old. I'm mailing her pictures today of my new flock. When I talk with her by phone she wants to know all about the chickens. She tells me about when she used to raise chickens and how much she loved it.  I think she is reliving some good memories through me. That makes me smile.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That's so nice! I'm living my wanting of new peeps through everyone on here!! I know that I can't have peeps this year, I don't need peeps this year, but I love the peeps everyone is sharing!!


----------

